# In Kurven Vorderrad belasten



## tfrey (10. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Habe jetzt schon öfters in forum gelsen, dass wenn man in Kurven das vorderrad belstet,  es weniger wegrutsch. Ist das so?

Komme im Wald eigentlich ganz gut klar mit kurven, aber sobald ich auf Schotterwegen oder kies habe ich ziemlich respekt davor, dass mir das vorderrad wegrutsch. Natürlich nur bei höherer geschwindigkeit. 

Ah ja, falls es zu diesem Thema schon einen Thread gibt, entschuldigt...
Habe aber nichts gescheites gefunden 

Gruss Tfrey


----------



## dubbel (10. September 2010)

tfrey schrieb:


> Habe jetzt schon öfters in forum gelsen, dass wenn man in Kurven das vorderrad belstet,  es weniger wegrutsch.
> ...
> Ah ja, falls es zu diesem Thema schon einen Thread gibt, entschuldigt...
> Habe aber nichts gescheites gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (10. September 2010)

tfrey schrieb:


> Ist das so?



Jepp, is so...


----------



## heifisch (10. September 2010)

Natürlich ist das so!
Lehn dich nach vorne, steh auf und bring möglichst noch das Knie oder den ganzen Fuß nahe ans VR. Dann wandert der Schwerpunkt weiter nach vorne.


----------



## LeonF (11. September 2010)

Ja stimmt. in Kurven: Ellenbogen "raus" also quasi Liegestütz über dem Lenker, sodass die Unterarme in den Himmel zeigen. damit bringst du gewicht nach vorne.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (11. September 2010)

tfrey schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Habe jetzt schon öfters in forum gelsen, dass wenn man in Kurven das vorderrad belstet,  es weniger wegrutsch. Ist das so?
> 
> ...




Hallo,

auf Schotter/Kies, ist das so eine Sache
Da du mit diesen Untergründen keinen feste Bodenbeschaffenheit hast, hilft das Kurvedrücken schon, aber vorsicht. Mit dem Kurvendrücken fährst du in der Regel am "Limit", was die Kurvengeschw. angeht. Das heisst, du hast keine Reserve und Reaktionszeit mehr, wenn das Bike ausbricht.
Bei diesen Untergründen schwimmt das Bike auf dem losen Schotter/Kies.
Daher behutsam an die Sache ran tasten

Bei diesen scharfen Steinen hast du ruck zuck kl. Schnittwunden (4 Stiche am lk. Knie)
Da spreche ich aus Erfahrung


----------



## oBATMANo (11. September 2010)

wenn Du das Vorderrad anständig belastest, also kurveninnere Arm beinah durchgestreck, hast Du mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad.
Dadurch drückt es das Vorderrad in den Boden.
Das Hinterrad belastest Du, in dem Du das kurveninnere Pedal nach unten drückst.

Es ist durchaus möglich, dass das Vorderrad ausbricht, aber es wird sich auch wieder fangen, wenn Du ruhig bleibst und die Finger von der Vorderradbremse läßt.
Das passiert in der Regel eigentlich nur, wenn Du in der Kurven bremst.
Also gerade auf Schotter vor der Kurve abbremsen und in der Kurve Finger von den Bremsen oder nur noch hinten Bremsen.

Schotterkurven immer bissl weiter innen anfahren damit das Radl zu rutschen nach außen hat. Wenn das Radl nach außen giert, gräbt sich der Reifen tiefer in den Boden und schafft sich seinen eigenen Anlieger.

Knackpunkt an der ganzen Sache ist aber,
dass es Übung erfordert ruhig zu bleiben.
Wandert das Radl nach außen und Du ziehst vorn die Bremse,
muss das Vorderrad zur Seitenführung auch noch Bremskräfte auf den Boden bringen. Dadurch verlierst Du Grip und erreichst genau das Gegenteil.
Radl rutsch über das Vorderrad aus der Kurve.

Belastest Du das Vorderrad zu wenig. Wird es nicht genug gegen den Boden gedrückt und verliert demnah früher die Haftung.

Erfordert einfach Übung.
Also langsam steigern und nicht aufgeben. 
Wieder zurückschieben und nochmal, nochmal, nochmal ...
Nur so wird man schnell


----------



## heifisch (11. September 2010)

Zudem sollte man bei den 1. Versuchen den Fuß raus strecken, der Schwerpunkt wandert weiter nach vorne und man kann sich wenn man rutscht stabilisieren. 
Spricht natürlich, außer dem Style, dagegen das später auch zu machen.


----------



## oBATMANo (12. September 2010)

lieber das kurveninnere Knie anständig in die Kurve strecken
Anfangs versuchen jede Bewegung übertrieben zu machen
selbst dann, ist es meist immer noch zu wenig, aber nen Anfang

den Fuß streckt man nur raus, also Richtung Vorderrad, um noch mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bekommen
Rutsch das Radl in der Kurve übers Vorderrad weg, weil man zu stark gebremst hat, rettet einen der Fuß auch nicht mehr

das ist eine trügerische Sicherheit

Problem ist auch, dass viele Radler, welche den Fuß rausstrecken, dann das Vorderrad nich mehr genug belasten und beinah im Sitzen fahren
wenn, dann Fuß richtig nach vorn strecken und die Nippel über Lenker )
dadurch entlastet man aber das Hinterrad deutlich und es wird in der Kurve nach außen wandern wollen


----------



## Jetpilot (16. September 2010)

am sichersten ist eigentlich das gewicht auf beiden räder inetwa gleichmäßig zu verteilen. Guck dir mal die Pros an:
sam hill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





gee atherton:





der körperschwerpunkt (etwa bauchnabel) ist etwa zentral über den tretlager.


----------



## heifisch (16. September 2010)

Sam Hill: Skinsuits ftw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (16. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> am sichersten ist eigentlich das gewicht auf beiden räder inetwa gleichmäßig zu verteilen. Guck dir mal die Pros an:
> sam hill
> 
> 
> ...



Sam Hill ist in der Kurve gestürzt und hat dadurch seinen bis dahin sicheren Weltmeistertitel verschenkt. Das ist nen schlechtes Beispiel 

Das untere Bild ist bereits am Kurvenausgang. Also auch eher wenig aussagekräftig

Bauchnabel über dem Tretlager wäre viel zu weit hinten.
Bedeutet ja eigentlich, dass der Hintern deutlich hinterm Sattel wäre. Würde eher darauf achten, dass die Arme angewinkelt sind und der Oberkörper nicht zu hoch. Dann hat man schon mal ne gute Position über dem Radl. 
Kommt auch stark auf die Geschwindigkeit an. Variert von Kinn bis Nippel übern Lenker.
Wichtig ist halt, einfach darauf zu achten, dass das Vorderrad anständig belastet wird

hier findet man schöne Bilder
http://www.wmsmithphoto.com/Profess...Sea-Otter-2010/11912225_atJjp#843226884_BrwzQ


----------



## Jetpilot (16. September 2010)

ok, wusst ich jetzt nicht, das der sich da in der kurve gelegt hat...
meine erfahrung ist nur, das bei übermäßigem belasten des VR das HR zum wegdriften neigt, vielleicht war das aber auch einfach nur zuviel oder ausversehen an die bremse gekommen...


----------



## oBATMANo (16. September 2010)

sollte keine Belehrung sein
würde jetzt nur nicht krampfhaft versuchen eine bestimmte Position immer zu halten
kommt stark auf Untergrund, Radgeometrie, Geschwindigkeit usw. an

Gerade die Geometrie spielt hier eine große Rolle. Bei einem DHradl mit 63° Lenkwinkel und 35 mm Vorbau ist man natürlich weiter über dem Lenker als bei einem XCradl mit 71° Lenkwinkel 110 mm Vorbau.

Das ganze Vorderrad belasten bringt auch nix, wenn der Rest nicht stimmt.
Also Radl schon in die Kurve legen usw.

Hier mal nen anderes Extrem 
Nathan Rennie wie er mal wieder nen Anlieger 1 m nach hinten verschiebt


----------



## DH_Neuling (16. September 2010)

die armen leutexD^^

eine frage hab auch ich jetzt 

um das vr zu belasten ist doch eine schwerrer gabeldämpfung von vorteil oder?


----------



## heifisch (16. September 2010)

Die halten da echt eiskalt ihre Cams ohne Schutz in den Staub rein.


----------



## oBATMANo (16. September 2010)

DH_Neuling schrieb:


> die armen leutexD^^
> 
> eine frage hab auch ich jetzt
> 
> um das vr zu belasten ist doch eine schwerrer gabeldämpfung von vorteil oder?



je nach Geschwindigkeit spielt low- oder highspeed Druckstufe eine Rolle
mußt halt ausprobieren, ist immer schwer abzugrenzen

also genug Druckstufe damit die Gabel beim Anbremsen und Belasten nicht durchsackt, aber nicht zu viel, damit bei Bremswellen und Wurzelfeldern die Gabel nicht zu ruppig wird

generell lieber bissl mehr Dämpfung
gerade die lowspeed Druckstufe verhindert das die Gabel beim Pushen wegsackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arnomtb (18. September 2010)

@oBATMANo
"Das Hinterrad belastest Du, in dem Du das kurveninnere Pedal nach unten drückst."
Kurvenäussere Pedal wolltest du sagen, oder? Ich würds halt so machen


----------



## oBATMANo (20. September 2010)

ja genau, verdammt

würde mir übrigens einfach mal nich zu viel Gedanken beim Radln machen und die Ellenbogen mal zur Seite anstatt nach hinten strecken
so hat man schon mal ne ganz passable Ausganssituation für anständiges kurviges Fahren


----------



## Maastricht´99 (24. September 2010)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch mal einen breiten Lenker ausprobieren. Mein erster war 690mm breit und HighRise danach habe ich mir einen mit 790mm angeschafft, LowRise und auf 760mm gekürzt.
Hat bei mir enorm viel gebracht, weil ich dann mehr Kontrolle über das Vorderrad behielt und es automatisch mehr belastet habe. Mehr Druck auf dem VR hat tatsächlich mehr Kontrolle gebracht und dann auch mehr Speed.

Die Pedalstellung ist Situationsbedingt, finde ich. Generell habe ich bei mir beobachtet: in Kurven, wo ich mehr balancieren muss und mit der Hüfte arbeite, habe ich die Pedale zeitweise waagerecht und zeitweise am Aussenpedal voll belastet. Das passiert irgendwie automatisch. Geht allerdings auch meist nur in langgestreckten Teilen. 
Wenn ich hingegen mehr Speed in die Kurve nehmen möchte, dann belaste ich fast immer das Aussenpedal. Ist ein großer Anlieger dabei, kann ich auch gut in waagerechter Pedalstellung fahren.

Nach unzähligen Stunden kenne ich da kein Geheimrezept für die Pedalstellung. Du solltest dich sicher fühlen dabei. Kann auch mal eine Mittelstellung aus waagerecht und senkrecht werden. 
Das belastete Vorderrad hat, bei mir zumindest, sehr viel gebracht. Nebenbei fahre ich das Cann.Perp mit 180mm vorne und 200 hinten. Und bei Schotter verlierst du auch die Angst, wenn du im Hinterkopf behältst dein Bein auszustrecken. Dann kann auch ruhig mal das Vorderrad rutschen, macht auch Spaß.


----------



## oBATMANo (24. September 2010)

Den Fuß streckt man eigentlich aus um das Vorderrad noch mehr zu belasten. Ist einfach ein anderer Fahrstil.
Rutscht das Vorderrad wirklich weg, bringt der Fuß einem auch nix mehr.

Entweder man läßt das Radl sich nach außen arbeiten bis es sich wieder fängt, oder mein zieht die Bremse und landet auf der Nase.
Fuß hin oder her, da hilft nur Pobacken zusammen kneifen und hoffen


----------



## heifisch (24. September 2010)

Der Fuß bringt aber zumindest mir phsyologisch was. Da kann ich dann auch mal schick driften, beim nächsten mal klappts dann auch ohne Fuß.


----------



## tfrey (25. September 2010)

Danke für die vielen wirklich brauchbaren Antworten.

Habe in letzer Zeit mal wirklich versucht eure Tipps umzusetzten und muss sagen, funktioniert bestens. 
Kurven fahren geht sicherer und schneller... 

Gruss Tfrey


----------



## mastervier (25. September 2010)

natürlich bringt der Fuß was. Wenn man sich natürlich extrem verschätzt nutzt es auch nix mehr aber wenns ma n bissl mehr rutscht kann man sich  schon meistens retten indem man dich einmal kurz auf den Fuß abstützt.


----------



## olli830 (28. September 2010)

Ellbogen raus und Oberkörper etwas flacher legen als normal, gewicht zentral aufs bike verteilen und dann is der druck da...bike und körper in die kurve legen und wenn die karre wegrutscht dann stellst den fuß raus... am besten du tastest dich da ran....grüße


----------

